# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Ασθένεια στο ορτυκάκι μου Είναι το ποδαράκι του πρησμένο χαμηλά στα δάχτυλα

## Nikole

Διάβασα σε ανάρτηση σε άλλον φίλο ότι είχε το ίδιο πρόβλημα με την διαφορά ότι το δικό μου δεν έχει ανοιχτή πληγή Τρώει κανονικά χωρίς πρόβλημα Την περασμένη εβδομάδα βρήκα μέσα στο κλουβί άλλο ένα πεθαμένο χωρίς με έχει κάποιο σημάδι ασθένειας Ήταν σε καλή κατάσταση Δεν μου έδειξε δόγματα ότι κάτι συμβαίνει π.χ να είναι σε κάποιο σημείο καθισμένο και να μην τρώει η να είναι φουσκωμένο Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω

----------

